# Is photography allowed in Mecca and Medina (Holy cities in Saudi Arabia)



## soliloquy (Apr 15, 2012)

well, the question is more towards Mecca than Medina.
yes, outside the mosque(then again, the entire city is a mosque on its own...), you can do whatever you want (sort of), but inside the mosque, can one take pictures?

looking around online, i dont really see anything that suggests otherwise. but people say its disrespectful to other people who would be in the picture (usually a few hundred people you need the consent from), and also to the religious duty...but nothing official. 

and google images is cluttered with those pics of people posing in front or something that was taken via an iphone, or just a regular point and shoot camera.

hell, even mike tyson has a picture like that...

i only ask as i will be going to saudi some time end of may, and i want to photograph my entire trip there


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think so....But I don't think from the inside.. but I have seen pictures of the Ka'abah without the covers...you could probably sneak in your camera phone... Some of my relatives even took pictures of themselves during Umrah .... hope this helps...


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 15, 2012)

setsuna7 said:


> I think so....But I don't think from the inside.. but I have seen pictures of the Ka'abah without the covers...you could probably sneak in your camera phone... Some of my relatives even took pictures of themselves during Umrah .... hope this helps...



well, i dont really care much for camera phones, and i love my dslr too much to use anything else.

part of the reason why i wanna take pictures is to explain to my friends about what saudi arabia is from a more personal base. sure, showing them pictures from online dont really do much, but having a personal picture and then my explanation would convey the meanings and practices far easier. 

and its not JUST about mecca and medina. most of the time would be spent in rhiyad (its capital) along with its sky scrapers, its food, its culture, its people etc...


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 15, 2012)

Enjoy ur trip!!! Hopefully I'll be able to go there someday,hopefully it's for my Haj or Ummrah,God Willing!! Don't forget the drink/buy the real Zam Zam water,and pls send my Salam to to the Prophet when you're in Medina, at his tomb. post pics when u get back!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a friend from Saudi Arabia, he's going back in a few weeks actually. 

I'll ask him and get back to you.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 15, 2012)

Have your phone out and make it look like you are texting and turn the flash off and the shutter sound off. There you go.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 15, 2012)

setsuna7 said:


> Enjoy ur trip!!! Hopefully I'll be able to go there someday,hopefully it's for my Haj or Ummrah,God Willing!! Don't forget the drink/buy the real Zam Zam water,and pls send my Salam to to the Prophet when you're in Medina, at his tomb. post pics when u get back!!!



i will for sure.
i cant wait to have the real shawarmas(for those who dont know, its kinda like a chicken burito or a chicken wrap without any of the nasty veggie fillers!) and sheesh thouks(arabic grilled chicken stuff) again or any of the foods for that matter. 

going back there after 12 years would sure be an eye opener. i've heard a lot has changed there over the years

i cant promise any pics of mecca or madina from inside, but i'll sure get pics of it from outside and/or from the streets and all




highlordmugfug said:


> I have a friend from Saudi Arabia, he's going back in a few weeks actually.
> 
> I'll ask him and get back to you.



will appreciate any help i can get




caskettheclown said:


> Have your phone out and make it look like you are texting and turn the flash off and the shutter sound off. There you go.



it'll depend on how i feel there. if the molvis (religious police) are all around, i will run from them. from what i remember, they were never too nice to me, and they hated my name too


----------



## Explorer (Apr 15, 2012)

I used to own a Viewmaster set of Mecca, so it wasn't forbidden before.


----------

